# Blue Pitbull puppy



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

I bought a blue pit today and he has small bumps on his fore head, is that normal?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

What is a "blue pit?" 

I know of blue bullies....but no blue American (pit) Bull Terriers. 

Did you not ask the breeder about the bumps? Could be from anything.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

blue mange!


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Goemon said:


> What is a "blue pit?"
> 
> I know of blue bullies....but no blue American (pit) Bull Terriers.


Been to a UKC conformation show lately?


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

allyssahooker93 said:


> I bought a blue pit today and he has small bumps on his fore head, is that normal?


If it's a young pup, could just be puppy stuff. Keep him clean, well-fed and let him adjust to his new surroundings and see how it goes. Don't run to the vet for antibiotics first thing. See if mild things like this will resolve on their own.

Severe? See a vet.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Dreamer said:


> Been to a UKC conformation show lately?


fer what? so we can tell a bunch a folks at one time that they aint no such thang?


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Dreamer said:


> Been to a UKC conformation show lately?


Where you live? Blue dogs are not [] dogs. End of story.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

allyssahooker93 said:


> i bought a blue pit today and he has small bumps on his fore head, is that normal?
> 
> sent from petguide.com free app


all jokes aside 93, everytime i've seen the small bumps its demodex.

Not sayin i'm rite just my recent experiance.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hhhhhhmmmmmm blue dog with skin conditions? That never happens...

And as its 2015 no dogs should be a "[ ] dog" in the U.S.....


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

just tap pits said:


> hhhhhhmmmmmm blue dog with skin conditions? That never happens...
> 
> And as its 2015 no dogs should be a "[ ] dog" in the u.s.....


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.its 2014 and keep thinkin that! Lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.its 2014 and keep thinkin that! Lol


Ass..... it was a typo lmao


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

What's a [] dog?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

[]=pit
[] dog = pit dog

Whats what some people call Pit Bulls or APBTs.

Its also used in reference to Dog Matching when speaking in historical terms. Which is completely illegal in the USA and some other countries.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It sounds like allergies. Blue dogs are way overbred and therefore often ave weaker immune systems. Get the pup on a grain free food ASAP and don't give grain treats, etc either. Wash the pup with apple cider vinegar and a tiny bit of dish soap. Rinse well. Wash bedding in hot water, tiny bit of dish soap, regular vinegar and bleach (if needed).


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

allyssahooker93 said:


> What's a [] dog?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Allyssahooker93, if you sense rudeness in my posts it is not at all at you. So much misinformation is going around on the American (pit) Bull Terrier breed these days, and it seems to be getting worse. Back yard breeders and mere peddlers are over breeding as COACH stated, it is out of control. As welder said, it could be mange, but only a test can tell you what it is actually from. If mange, I hate to tell you, the pup should be replaced. It is hereditary as well, so if you want to pay the expenses to avoid putting it down, then by all means have the dog fixed to not reproduce. If it turns out to be any type of problem, expose the seller or breeder of th pups to all you know. And have them expose the peddler of bad quality dogs.

Second, when I say [] dog, all the old timers i knew always called their dogs pit dogs, or bull dogs. The "pit" in the name signifies the breed type, as the ApBT is the descendant of fighting dogs. In old days they were never bred for looks but for their ability to perform, in the []. Their "confirmation" was proven through mortal combat. This is why, until recently, this is one of the most healthy breeds of dog their is. If it had health problems, they surely would not have made it in the []. It is a title the dog had to earn.

Blue dogs forever took the show road, in part because they were poor [] dogs. I have never heard of any blue dogs being sought out. They were in the show, bred strictly for looks, since 1936. A friend of mine who wrote several books left this site after just a few days, after seeing so many "blue dogs" being talked about. He finished by telling me, "besides, wtf do I know of blue dogs?"

That being said, when I say they are not [] dogs, it means they are not even built for such a thing, physically. The large "bully" types do not have the endurance or breath to last long, even if matching were legal. Thus, why do people call them ApBT's, when they couldn't do what the ApBT did throughout history, in proving to be the supreme fighting dog on the planet. As many on here know, a well bred ApBT has what it takes to perform until this day. And most of all, they are not meant for everyone, and it takes an understanding of the true breed to be a successful owner of one of these dogs.

If you want a pet, then they can make a good pet. But don't mislabel the pup by calling it what it is not.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> It sounds like allergies. Blue dogs are way overbred and therefore often ave weaker immune systems. Get the pup on a grain free food ASAP and don't give grain treats, etc either. Wash the pup with apple cider vinegar and a tiny bit of dish soap. Rinse well. Wash bedding in hot water, tiny bit of dish soap, regular vinegar and bleach (if needed).


I've never washed a dog in ACV, wouldn't you want to dilute it a bit?


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

He's an American Pitbull terroir and he's blue. My bad for using the wrong term, don't see why that matters.. I simply asked about the bumps on his head.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> I've never washed a dog in ACV, wouldn't you want to dilute it a bit?


Oh yes, not straight apple cider vinegar. I wet the dog with warm water, then put the vinegar in spray bottle and spray all over dog. Then put a little dsh soap and lather up!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

American pit bull terriers dnt generally come in blue.... i wamt to see a pedigree backing those claims of him being an apbt...


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

allyssahooker93 said:


> He's an American Pitbull terroir and he's blue.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe in your imagination.

This is an ApBT, where the real ones come from. A true [] dog of the past here as an example:


Stop false claiming and causing the breed a bad name! Trying to help you and you push it off. SMH!


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

My god, is it really that damn serious? Like he's a puppy that I had a question about and he's a pit bull. The name of this site says "gopitbull" not "goamericanpitbullterrier". Go on somewhere with your "I know everything about dogs" self. I could honestly care less if he's apbt, bullypit, or a freaking cat. I had a damn question and if you don't wanna answer that question then screw off.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

He aint a pitbull.... point blank... quit mislabeling amd saying he is...

The only pit bull is the american pit bull terrier...


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

And there you are wrong pit bull is just a nick name for all these bully breeds. The pit bull is not a distinct breed which may make it difficult for experts to identify, and while mixed breed dogs are often labelled a "pit bull" if they have certain physical characteristics such as a square shaped head or bulky body type.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

allyssahooker93 said:


> My god, is it really that damn serious? Like he's a puppy that I had a question about and he's a pit bull. The name of this site says "gopitbull" not "goamericanpitbullterrier". Go on somewhere with your "I know everything about dogs" self. I could honestly care less if he's apbt, bullypit, or a freaking cat. I had a damn question and if you don't wanna answer that question then screw off.


For the record, "pit bull" was originally just a shortened version of ApBT. Novices and ignorant souls have different meanings today.

You did say your dog was an ApBT. And yes it is serious to let people think you have what you do not. That is to lie to people.

Guess you missed my point, once again.

Blues are the back yard breeder and every thug wanna be dog mans peddler machines.

"Bigger they are, bigger chance they are a cur."

Show me pics of blue [] champions in history! THERE ARE NONE THAT I KNOW OF, and I DO NOT KNOW IT ALL. 
Anyone who has owned these dogs for years knows that they are always a student of the breed, and always have more to learn.

Those who think they know it all are only begginers. :curse:

You have your self a "pet bull." Never said there was anything wrong with that. But to call it what it is not, nor ever will be, well, I need not say...

Just another "pretend-a-bull." :rain::flush:

And I'm not insulting your dog by stating the truth.....


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

allyssahooker93 said:


> And there you are wrong pit bull is just a nick name for all these bully breeds. The pit bull is not a distinct breed which may make it difficult for experts to identify, and while mixed breed dogs are often labelled a "pit bull" if they have certain physical characteristics such as a square shaped head or bulky body type.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


For anyone new to the American (pit) Bull Terrier breed, you should know this OP is misinformed from top to bottom.

The _*ApBT IS A DISTINCT BREED!*_ There is only one.

A bully is just that, a bully. A mixed breed is just that, a MUTT.

These "unknown dogs" labeled as "pit bulls" are what gave the breed a bad image. 
These idiot owners who call their dogs "pit bulls" always give the real ApBT owners a bad name.


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Well this "idiot" LOVES her "mutt"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

And that's all that matters. You love him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Please, let's not turn a thread with a simple question about a skin condition into a debate about blue bulldogs. That dead horse is good and beat. 

Keep it on topic!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Off topic. Post removed


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

allyssahooker93 said:


> And there you are wrong pit bull is just a nick name for all these bully breeds. The pit bull is not a distinct breed which may make it difficult for experts to identify, and while mixed breed dogs are often labelled a "pit bull" if they have certain physical characteristics such as a square shaped head or bulky body type.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No youre wrong just like u are every time youvw posted. Im tired of my dogs being in danger of bsl bcuz of opl like you trying to make your dogs out to be something they aint... dont correvt me with your media driven lies and bs the pit bill or american oit bull terrier has been a distinguished breed for over 100 years. Then mouth breathers got involved destroyed a beautiful nobles dogs name by labeling trash dogs amd mix breds as such. Id suggest you LEARN before u pop ofd with nonsense.


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> No youre wrong just like u are every time youvw posted. Im tired of my dogs being in danger of bsl bcuz of opl like you trying to make your dogs out to be something they aint... dont correvt me with your media driven lies and bs the pit bill or american oit bull terrier has been a distinguished breed for over 100 years. Then mouth breathers got involved destroyed a beautiful nobles dogs name by labeling trash dogs amd mix breds as such. Id suggest you LEARN before u pop ofd with nonsense.


And I'd suggest you grab a dictionary and learn to spell.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

LOL...

Seriously, I think we need to have a sticky in Introductions or somewhere that states exactly what this board requires to be able to call a dog an American Pit Bull Terrier....maybe that would cut down on these threads asking about breed....


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Carriana said:


> Please, let's not turn a thread with a simple question about a skin condition into a debate about blue bulldogs. That dead horse is good and beat.
> 
> Keep it on topic!


The one thing I would say that could make this a better forum would be what I quoted. I see it all the time here, someone asks a question about their "pit bull" and before even touching any answers to the actual question the OP is grilled on how their dog cannot possibly be what they say it is and they had better put up peds blah blah blah. I get it on the threads where someone asks if their dog is a pit or something but really? Once that happens the OP gets defensive, the thread goes to crap, the person leaves learning nothing, and they either just go to the vet or they just throw their hands up and the dog suffers for it. Pretty much all of the regulars here have a lot of knowledge to share but the way people are greeted here I feel is just terrible.

Help the OP if you can, if you can't, why post? You guys post over and over and OVER about how you can't have a pit without papers. Fine. I get that and agree. Instead of cramming it down every newbie's throat why not link them to one topic about it after giving them advice on what they ask for?

I think it is a real shame that the knowledge here goes to waste when there could be so many more active members and new members, and the message you guys are really trying to put out there could be better received...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^^ well if they did they're research, read stickies, or any of the other things that get suggested to ppl "over and over and OVER" maybe the hostility would slow down... repeating yourself to the same know it all answer from newbs "over and over and OVER" gets highly annoying. There are stickies galore and a search bar to answer most every question... when greeted youre asked to read stickies, the rules, and use the search bar...


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^^ well if they did they're research, read stickies, or any of the other things that get suggested to ppl "over and over and OVER" maybe the hostility would slow down... repeating yourself to the same know it all answer from newbs "over and over and OVER" gets highly annoying. There are stickies galore and a search bar to answer most every question... when greeted youre asked to read stickies, the rules, and use the search bar...


Nobody signs up to the forum (most part) to read the past stickies , or even know what they are or how to look for them.
Just some random person looking for info or knowledge, and the first thing they think about is to ask.. whether its been asked before.

and if its annoying to help newbees every day,, don't respond to their post,,  how dare you want to help someone new lol why would we help those that don't know?


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

:goodpost::clap:


Sarah~ said:


> The one thing I would say that could make this a better forum would be what I quoted. I see it all the time here, someone asks a question about their "pit bull" and before even touching any answers to the actual question the OP is grilled on how their dog cannot possibly be what they say it is and they had better put up peds blah blah blah. I get it on the threads where someone asks if their dog is a pit or something but really? Once that happens the OP gets defensive, the thread goes to crap, the person leaves learning nothing, and they either just go to the vet or they just throw their hands up and the dog suffers for it. Pretty much all of the regulars here have a lot of knowledge to share but the way people are greeted here I feel is just terrible.
> 
> Help the OP if you can, if you can't, why post? You guys post over and over and OVER about how you can't have a pit without papers. Fine. I get that and agree. Instead of cramming it down every newbie's throat why not link them to one topic about it after giving them advice on what they ask for?
> 
> I think it is a real shame that the knowledge here goes to waste when there could be so many more active members and new members, and the message you guys are really trying to put out there could be better received...


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^^ well if they did they're research, read stickies, or any of the other things that get suggested to ppl "over and over and OVER" maybe the hostility would slow down... repeating yourself to the same know it all answer from newbs "over and over and OVER" gets highly annoying. There are stickies galore and a search bar to answer most every question... when greeted youre asked to read stickies, the rules, and use the search bar...


I think you are expecting too much of people. Some people are new to forums and have no clue what a sticky is, they barely managed to make an account and post! Most don't make a thread to be greeted in where they would be directed to those things, they go straight to where they feel their questions will be answered. And they get met with a lot of hostility right off the bat would you really care to listen to someone if you just asked a question and they answered you with all off that? This is a forum for people WHO DON'T KNOW to come and ask those who DO know. I bet you 99% of the newbies have done little to no research and just want some advice/answers on their specific problem/question.

And if you are so tired of answering the same question all the time and can't respond without all of the anger and frustration I agree maybe you should take a break from those types of posts or not respond to as many.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

My first post was "blue dogs with skin problems thst never happens" I admit smartassy, but I didnt go any further til arguments arose about the dogs breed. Then I told it how it is. 


I do know that most ppl dont join and want to research they just want answers, I also agree that their questions should be addressed before an ear beating about how they need to post ped and so on... but if you start spouting media driven, animal planet, nonsense im gonna chime in bcuz that behavior is why your, mine, and their dogs are all in danger of bsl...

I do feel that laziness (not using the search bar, or reading rules and stickies) is the contributing factors in these threads though. I think theres even a thread about me addressing the way some ppl are greeted and newbe experts jumping folks instead of posting a link to a stickie or thread addressing their questions... im just a fan of the stickies and doing a small amount of research and footwork


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

/faceplam. This thread has turned into a shithole.


Plain and simple OP go get a skin scrap of your dog it could be demodex. If not that try the allergy route. I would also say to you OP to loose the attitude you cant attract flies without honey. You will find this same conflict on All PUBLIC forums that have anykind of passion for their breed.

As for the rest of you being hateful REALLY? Take your squabbles somewhereelse this offtopic and none helpful mess is getting real old.. B4 I get attacked I know I've been guilty too buT My LORD!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Sarah~ said:


> The one thing I would say that could make this a better forum would be what I quoted. I see it all the time here, someone asks a question about their "pit bull" and before even touching any answers to the actual question the OP is grilled on how their dog cannot possibly be what they say it is and they had better put up peds blah blah blah. I get it on the threads where someone asks if their dog is a pit or something but really? Once that happens the OP gets defensive, the thread goes to crap, the person leaves learning nothing, and they either just go to the vet or they just throw their hands up and the dog suffers for it. Pretty much all of the regulars here have a lot of knowledge to share but the way people are greeted here I feel is just terrible.
> 
> Help the OP if you can, if you can't, why post? You guys post over and over and OVER about how you can't have a pit without papers. Fine. I get that and agree. Instead of cramming it down every newbie's throat why not link them to one topic about it after giving them advice on what they ask for?
> 
> I think it is a real shame that the knowledge here goes to waste when there could be so many more active members and new members, and the message you guys are really trying to put out there could be better received...


I don't know you Sarah, but if you re-read, I did not get rude until the OP insulted me.

I agree that a lot of time is wasted...but newbies come here with media knowledge, or "public" (misinformed rumors) and get hostile when they see they get corrected.

For this reason I will no longer try and help a newbie. Waste of time for us all. But for the record, it is the unknowns that cause the breed a bad rap. End of story.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I do feel that laziness (not using the search bar, or reading rules and stickies) is the contributing factors in these threads though. I think theres even a thread about me addressing the way some ppl are greeted and newbe experts jumping folks instead of posting a link to a stickie or thread addressing their questions... im just a fan of the stickies and doing a small amount of research and footwork


I am a fan of it as well, just saying that unfortunately the regulars on this forum are in the minority on that. It's the internet, and anyone can use it... I just feel like things could be gone about differently.



Goemon said:


> I don't know you Sarah, but if you re-read, I did not get rude until the OP insulted me.
> 
> I agree that a lot of time is wasted...but newbies come here with media knowledge, or "public" (misinformed rumors) and get hostile when they see they get corrected.
> 
> For this reason I will no longer try and help a newbie. Waste of time for us all. But for the record, it is the unknowns that cause the breed a bad rap. End of story.


I think I was misunderstood I wasn't really singling anyone out, just something that's been on my mind that I finally felt like saying and this thread was relevant to what I was saying. I don't think you were trying to be rude but I could see how it would be taken that way, text is funny like that which I'm sure you already know.

I'm not saying don't educate or correct someone with the wrong information. And I'm not disagreeing unknown dogs give pit bulls a bad rap, just commenting on how I feel things could be changed on the forum to help you (general you) help the newbies.

Basically this: It's a vicious cycle. The older members are sick of saying the same things over and over, so when someone new posts they post with some bitterness, newbie gets miffed, gets in an argument, 4 pages later they are name calling and the new member storms off. Now how is it right to treat the next new person as if they were that other person? But I see it time and time again here and no wonder they get offended right off the bat. I know a lot of people here have pretty strong personalities and opinions and put things bluntly but a lot of people aren't used to that and it's very easy to give the wrong impression that way. I just see so much great info and discussions, but between the same group of people and maybe you guys like it that way but I think it is sad. I would love to see new members joining in, learning, researching, asking the older members questions, but if the older members have no patience for them than what is the point of the forum?

If anyone wants to continue talking about this, I am open to it but in PM or a new topic I have derailed this one enough, I think.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

OP sorry to hear that your pup has skin issues. It was mentioned earlier in the thread change his diet and get the grains out of his system, and wash his bedding in nothing but hot water dish soap and vinegar. 

Having a pup with allergies is not fun. There are lots of us on here with dogs with allergies. You will learn a lot about what is the things you feed and use around the house. I have had to change my own laundry detergent for my pup because he sleeps on my bed. 

The next few months will be difficult if you are trying to figure out what he is allergic to. I would go to the vet and get his skin scraped. It could be something as "simple" as ring worm, or demodactic mange. I have come to learn in the last few weeks that the M word does not mean you're not looking after your dog. It just mean he has an immune system that kind of sucks. 

Hope you're able to get to the bottom of what the bumps are.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## allyssahooker93 (Jan 14, 2014)

I took him to the vet this morning. It's puppy acne. You can barely even see it anymore.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm glad it turned out to be nothing serious


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Sarah~ said:


> I am a fan of it as well, just saying that unfortunately the regulars on this forum are in the minority on that. It's the internet, and anyone can use it... I just feel like things could be gone about differently.
> I'm not saying don't educate or correct someone with the wrong information. And I'm not disagreeing unknown dogs give pit bulls a bad rap, just commenting on how I feel things could be changed on the forum to help you (general you) help the newbies.
> 
> Basically this: It's a vicious cycle. The older members are sick of saying the same things over and over, so when someone new posts they post with some bitterness, newbie gets miffed, gets in an argument, 4 pages later they are name calling and the new member storms off. Now how is it right to treat the next new person as if they were that other person? But I see it time and time again here and no wonder they get offended right off the bat. I know a lot of people here have pretty strong personalities and opinions and put things bluntly but a lot of people aren't used to that and it's very easy to give the wrong impression that way. I just see so much great info and discussions, but between the same group of people and maybe you guys like it that way but I think it is sad. I would love to see new members joining in, learning, researching, asking the older members questions, but if the older members have no patience for them than what is the point of the forum?
> ...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update Allyssa. Glad it wasn't something serious!


----------

